# Paul Mitchell



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

So, I decided to try out my Paul Mitchell Awaipui shampoo and The Conditioner on Delilah today.(The conditioner is a leave in, but I did rinse it out. ) OMG what a difference! I LOVE it! It left her hair so soft and silky and she smelled soooooo good! She was so easy to brush that I didn't even have to use the IOI!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I use the John Paul on Toby too. It is his "everyday" shampoo. I am pleased with it as well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so i take it that its ok to use human shampoos on our fluffs.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Mrs. B ... can I ask if you bought your Paul Mitchell at a salon, or at Walmart or a store like that?

The only reason I ask is that I used to use their shampoo, until they started selling it everywhere, and I didn't think it smelled as yummy before. Then I found out that the ones being sold not in salons were knock-offs, so I quit buying it.

But, if it's the real thing, I'd love to use the Awaipui on Poppy, as that stuff smells soooo yummy!!

Liza, I have tried the Dove Go Fresh on Poppy (he matted, so I took that back) ... and just bathed him in Pantene Classic shampoo/conditioner on Sunday -- followed by a rinse of TRESemme' Moisture Rich Conditioner, to try and help with Poppy's matts. So far so good, but he doesn't smell near as pretty as he did with the Dove Go Fresh .... which is why I'd love to use the Awaipui on him!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm assuming that you mean John Paul shampoo (for pets) by paul Mitchell? I've been using the John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo for over a year now and really like it. But I hate their conditioner and didn't use it again after the first time...it's just really thin and doesn't do much to condition the hair it seems. The shampoo is really nice though.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

myfairlacy said:


> I'm assuming that you mean John Paul shampoo (for pets) by paul Mitchell? I've been using the John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo for over a year now and really like it. But I hate their conditioner and didn't use it again after the first time...it's just really thin and doesn't do much to condition the hair it seems. The shampoo is really nice though.


I think they're two different products. I don't remember ever seeing the name John Paul on the bottles.

This one is Paul Mitchell Awaipui shampoo and conditioner ... but Paul Mitchel makes a lot of other products as well. The Awaipui smells devine though.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's what the bottle looks like:

http://www.shampoofashion.com/images/paul-mitchell-awapuhi-shampoo-10-14-oz.jpg

HUGz! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> I think they're two different products. I don't remember ever seeing the name John Paul on the bottles.
> 
> This one is Paul Mitchell Awaipui shampoo and conditioner ... but Paul Mitchel makes a lot of other products as well. The Awaipui smells devine though.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


oh okay. I didn't know there was a Paul Mitchell dog shampoo..just the John Paul.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

myfairlacy said:


> oh okay. I didn't know there was a Paul Mitchell dog shampoo..just the John Paul.


Oh, it's not doggie shampoo .. it's human shampoo.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Jules, I buy my mine at the salon. I didn't know they made doggie shampoo too! I do see it at the salon at Walmart, I didn't know it was a knock off??? The bottles look the same and it smells the same to me. I have bought it there in the past, when they have a really good sale on it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not a knock-off. Paul Mitchell makes human shampoo. John Paul Pet (by Paul Mitchell) makes dog shampoo. It is a continuation of the Paul Mitchell line for pets. You can buy it at Petco for sure, and perhaps Petsmart.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Jules, I buy my mine at the salon. I didn't know they made doggie shampoo too! I do see it at the salon at Walmart, I didn't know it was a knock off??? The bottles look the same and it smells the same to me. I have bought it there in the past, when they have a really good sale on it.


Laura, and this is going back a number of years ...

It used to be that the only place you could buy Paul Mitchell products was in high-end salons. Then all of the sudden PM products started showing up in Walgreen, Walmart, etc. When you would see PM commercials, they would say something like "PM products, only sold in official participating salons" or something like that.

That is when I quit buying their Awiapui shampoo, because I felt I didn't know what was real and was wasn't. But, again, that was many years ago.

I think I'll Google it and see if I can find anything.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, so I was remembering right. Here is what is on the Paul Mitchell website:

*Get Real
FAQs*

*What is diversion?*
Diversion is product being sold outside of its authorized chain of distribution.

*Is diversion illegal?*
Not technically. When diversion happens, there are breaches in contracts that occur but it is not illegal—we cannot go into retail stores and forcibly remove our product from the shelf.

*How do drugstores, grocery stores and discount stores get Paul Mitchell







product?*
The product in mass retailers does not come from the manufacturer. There are wholesalers that supply those stores who are not affiliated with John Paul Mitchell Systems







. Those same wholesalers go to great lengths to obtain product to sell to mass retailers. But, since it didn't come from us you can't be sure it is the real thing.

*Is the salon product I buy at a grocery store, drugstore or on the internet the real thing?*
Maybe, maybe not. The products found in grocery stores, drug stores or on the internet are either diverted, stolen, old, tampered with or counterfeit. The only way to guarantee that professional salon product is genuine is to buy it at a professional hair salon or beauty supply where professional salon services are offered.

*Is it safe to use these products?*
It’s difficult to say. Independent lab tests conducted by FOX News on bottles purchased from a variety of mass retailers and grocery stores found enough bacteria that would make the user sick enough to require medical attention.

*Are the products guaranteed?*
John Paul Mitchell Systems only guarantees its products when purchased from a professional hairdresser or hair salon.

*Aren’t the products more expensive in a salon?*
Product at unauthorized outlets can cost up to twice as much as it would if you bought it at a salon. Get the real deal, not a bogus steal—only buy professional salon products from a hair salon, barber shop or beauty supply that offers professional salon services.

*Where should I purchase Paul Mitchell products?* 
Only in a professional hair salon, barber shop or beauty supply where they perform professional salon services.

*What can I do to fight diversion? *
Purchase professional salon products only from a professional hair salon. Tell your friends about what you learned on this Web site.

*What should I do if I have already purchased a Paul Mitchell product from a mass market retailer?* 
We strongly recommend that you return the product and get a refund—products purchased outside of a professional salon are not guaranteed and and can be old, diverted, stolen, tampered with or counterfeit.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

So the professional salon IN walmart would be ok. I use to use matrix Biolage which was also a salon product, but now you can actually buy it off the shelf in walmart where all the other shampoos are. So this is what I assume PM is referring to.


----------



## sweetladejane (Nov 22, 2007)

Paul Mitchell does make a line of shampoo, conditioner and detangler for dogs , I buy it at the beauty supply house , but you have to have a license to buy .Check with any salon that sells Paul Mitchell for humans .The products that you see in wal-mart are probably from salons that have gone out of business and want to unload there inventory, or just being sold by people who are licensed to buy and want to make a fast buck .I am a licensed cosmetologist and I know you have to be licensed to buy Paul Mitchell from the beauty supply house , the one I use is Armstrong Mcall .Hope this clears up the mix up .


----------



## sweetladejane (Nov 22, 2007)

Paul John is the cofounder of Paul Mitchell products along with Paul Mitchell who is deceased .Paul Mitchell line is for humans and Paul John is for pets.


----------

